# all over pensacola and gulf breeze



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

so i went out last night with my girlfriend in search of white trout but could not find them anywhere.:banghead but no matter where we went we seemed to find HUNDREDS of croakers that were from 3 to 5 inches. we went from 17th ave to greenshores, t pier, bob sykes, sandpiper, garcon point bridge, back to t pier.:boo

i dont know what was going on with the trout but we tried and tried with no luck.

the fog was something else, i couldntr see 30 ft ahead of me most of the night but i could look straight up and see stars, go figure.

oh well maybe ill get some tonight


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

thats weird, everything i have been hearing has said that the white trout are thick at 3 mile bridge.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

they were nowhere to be found last night, dont have a clue why


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I would try putting a croaker under a balloon or bobber and see what happens next .



sounds like the bait is there , you just need yours to stand out from the crowd .



thanks for the post .


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i had a live croaker out the whole night, not even a ray pcked it up


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Must have been foggy under water as well!:moon


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

They are thick around 3 mile but Brandon doesn't have access to a boat. I went last night with Reelhappy and we loaded a cooler full with some BIG white trout. Most were 14" with a couple nice 17" fatties.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *konz (12/14/2009)*They are thick around 3 mile but Brandon doesn't have access to a boat. I went last night with Reelhappy and we loaded a cooler full with some BIG white trout. Most were 14" with a couple nice 17" fatties.


i guess nobody reads the part of not having a boat


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (12/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (12/14/2009)*They are thick around 3 mile but Brandon doesn't have access to a boat. I went last night with Reelhappy and we loaded a cooler full with some BIG white trout. Most were 14" with a couple nice 17" fatties.
> ...


What's the status of opening up the fishing bridge their along 3-mile????


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

havent got a clue, probably not anytime soon

there was a post a while back about it but couldnt find it.. some people have said january, all the way to august.. who knows


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Brandon, you didnt hear! The FEDS came through and got all the white trout. Now we have to buy shares at $7 lb. damnit!!! :banghead


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (12/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (12/14/2009)*They are thick around 3 mile but Brandon doesn't have access to a boat. I went last night with Reelhappy and we loaded a cooler full with some BIG white trout. Most were 14" with a couple nice 17" fatties.
> ...




We are gonna slaughter them on my boat once the weather clears up, dont worry. And to KIM, dont worry, we wont exceed our legal limit of white trout


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Wher were all the croakers?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

> *BloodyWaters (12/14/2009)*Brandon, you didnt hear! The FEDS came through and got all the white trout. Now we have to buy shares at $7 lb. damnit!!! :banghead


HEY OLLIE, WE'VE GOT TO WAIT IN LINE BEHIND PEW AND EDF TO GET A SHARE. SO DON'T GET YOUR HOPES UP JUST YET.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Freespool (12/14/2009)*Wher were all the croakers?


man they were everywhere from sandpiper to the t pier


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

All the white trout have been harvested by therecreational fishermen and you will need a stamp to fish them again when the season opens in 2016.

Sorry I had to:dohhahaha!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

You know, choppedliver has a boat that would at least get you out there to the fish and back. Nothing fancy, but you might check it out! He would let it go for cheap....

That no boat thing sucks.... I have 2 boats, and really need to either swap the small one for a medium sized one, or else go get a 3rd boat. Choppedliver has 3 boats! LOL 

He went from no boat to 3 boats REAL quick. Now he needs to sell one. I am waiting on the boat gestapo to show up at his house......oke


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Better luck next time Brandon. Did you try Sikes??? And I have seen and test drove choppedliver's boat. It would be a steal at the price he wants for it. I woulda picked it up, but I only needed the motor, and it wasnt quite what I needed. But if I needed a small fishing boat for calm bay days, I would definetly pick it up


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (12/19/2009)*Better luck next time Brandon. Did you try Sikes??? And I have seen and test drove choppedliver's boat. It would be a steal at the price he wants for it. I woulda picked it up, but I only needed the motor, and it wasnt quite what I needed. But if I needed a small fishing boat for calm bay days, I would definetly pick it up




Thanks for that roofordie, I knew you needed just a motor and who wants to pay $500 for an old motor if thats all you want is the motor? Of course it comes with a boat, trailer, trolling motor, brand new battery, new cables, etc, and you don't need all that. Its not pretty or fast, but runs and floats. I decided I'd wait till Spring when people might actually want to buy a cheap boat to get out on the flats or what not.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (12/15/2009)*You know, choppedliver has a boat that would at least get you out there to the fish and back. Nothing fancy, but you might check it out! He would let it go for cheap....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL, yeah, funny how that works. 8 months ago I was new on the forum and hadn't fished since I was a kid, now I'm "hooked" and have 3 boats. If the boat gestapo shows up they gonna have to get past my 12 gauge. lol. BTW, I took it apart tonight to clean it and all these parts fell out of it and I was like "rut ro". Figured it out though. Nice and clean and smooth as silk. Come on gestapo, you can pry my boats out of my cold dead hands


----------

